# Yellowstone and Utah



## smiledr (Jun 9, 2004)

am really struggling with putting this route together. We are leaving West Yellowstone for a two night stay in Vernal Utah. Should we just take 15 to 80, or can we take 191 all the way down. If we do take 191 then how can we avoid going all through Yellowstone Park? Can we take 20 down and then 26 over to 191?

for the next leg, Vernal Utah to St George Utah, which is the best way? Can we take 191 to 10 to 70 over to 15, or do we need to take 40 over to 15?

We are driving a 2004 Pace Arrow 36" gasser. We are traveling with kids and getting to our destinations is important. So, while i would enjoy a more scenic route, if it is going to add hours of driving time to our day then it is probably not the route for us.

This is our first big multi-state trip. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jimdevenport (Jun 11, 2004)

Yellowstone and Utah

I'm not familiar with that route, but Utah is a less-populated state and the gas stations can be closed or too far apart on lesser-traveled roads.  I'd stick to I-15 and I-80 and the major highways and freeways as much as possible.
Having tried "shortcuts" through national parks before (that looked shorter on the MAP!) I again advise taking the major well known roads.
As a new RV driver/owner myself, I almost ran out of gas recently (On I-40 no less) and hate to think of looking for help or gas in some of the smaller burgs in Utah where they might not roll up the sidewalks after dark because there are no sidewalks... or late-night gas stations.  With kids along it surely also means a lot to be able to take breaks where there are "facilities" -- like clean restrooms and fresh soda.  I traveled to Vernal UT once, years ago, and thought it quite isolated highway wise.  Seemed like even the main highway was a long way around the mountains.  Nothing on the east side of UT (or much of anywhere outside the I-15 corridor) could be called a major town.
Jim & Jacque and Radar, the Rescued Greyhound
1993 Fleetwood Jamboree, 23 ft. festooned with ham antennas
350 Chev V8 & Turboglide w/OD
Track our progress and location via:
http://www.findu.com/cgi-bin/find-us.cgi?call=w5aox-13


----------

